# Hancock County Club



## switchbackxt1

Established Trophy Hunting Club needs 3 members for 2020&2021 Deer Season. Good Interior Road System,clear cuts,planted pine,Hardwood Bottoms. Trophy minded Hunters no drama,riff raff or chaos will be tolerated. I have 1806 Acres 1000.00 per year my contact info 706-699-4344


----------



## shdw633

How much and do you have a number to each you for more information


----------



## switchbackxt1

shdw633 said:


> How much and do you have a number to each you for more information


I have 1806 Acres 1000.00 per year my contact info 706-699-4344


----------



## ekr

Any hogs?


----------



## Big7

How many hunters total? And..... Is it on the Ogeechee River? That would just about get me to write you a check. PM Me the details. I'm definitely looking in Hancock, Warren and Jefferson counties!


----------



## snooker1

switchbackxt1 said:


> Established Trophy Hunting Club needs 3 members for 2020&2021 Deer Season. Good Interior Road System,clear cuts,planted pine,Hardwood Bottoms. Trophy minded Hunters no drama,riff raff or chaos will be tolerated.


How many total members.


----------



## Bashun0719

switchbackxt1 said:


> I have 1806 Acres 1000.00 per year my contact info 706-699-4344


Bashun0719 I would like to know how many members and is it pen in or pen out


----------



## Ron4GA

switchbackxt1 said:


> Established Trophy Hunting Club needs 3 members for 2020&2021 Deer Season. Good Interior Road System,clear cuts,planted pine,Hardwood Bottoms. Trophy minded Hunters no drama,riff raff or chaos will be tolerated.



Nice talking with you this afternoon. Can't wait to see the property.


----------



## switchbackxt1

ekr said:


> Any hogs?


No


Big7 said:


> How many hunters total? And..... Is it on the Ogeechee River? That would just about get me to write you a check. PM Me the details. I'm definitely looking in Hancock, Warren and Jefferson counties!


21 members, Ogeechee River is across the road


----------



## switchbackxt1

Bashun0719 said:


> Bashun0719 I would like to know how many members and is it pen in or pen out


21 and no pin in or out. However we check on one another


----------



## switchbackxt1

snooker1 said:


> How many total members.


21


----------



## Bashun0719

Do you have any openings for 20/21 season at least 2


----------



## fernychien

Hi is this still open?


----------



## FiremanPete

Hi! Tried calling, but the call won't go through. Please call me as soon as you can; very interested.
Pete 305-588-7677


----------



## Sweet

Interested..If you could call in the evening (478)283-3713


----------



## Njoseph2

Any fishing opportunities?


----------



## switchbackxt1

fernychien said:


> Hi is this still open?


----------



## switchbackxt1

Yes


----------



## switchbackxt1

Njoseph2 said:


> Any fishing opportunities?


No sir


----------



## switchbackxt1

Bashun0719 said:


> Do you have any openings for 20/21 season at least 2


Yes sir


----------



## jimmylongbow

What kind of camping do you have? Do you have power and water in camp?


----------



## switchbackxt1

Primitive camping


----------



## Lock on hunter

Interested, can you give me an idea which area in Hancock County it is?


----------



## switchbackxt1

Lock on hunter said:


> Interested, can you give me an idea which area in Hancock County it is?


Yes sir hi way 248 Hamburg State Park Road west side. 706 699 4344


----------



## switchbackxt1

Bashun0719 said:


> Do you have any openings for 20/21 season at least 2


Yes sir


----------



## Lock on hunter

I called but no answer, 4047978691


----------



## switchbackxt1

Lock on hunter said:


> I called but no answer, 4047978691


I’ll call you 06-06-20


----------



## switchbackxt1

switchbackxt1 said:


> Yes sir


Call 706-699-4344


----------



## Doug b

switchbackxt1 said:


> Established Trophy Hunting Club needs 3 members for 2020&2021 Deer Season. Good Interior Road System,clear cuts,planted pine,Hardwood Bottoms. Trophy minded Hunters no drama,riff raff or chaos will be tolerated. I have 1806 Acres 1000.00 per year my contact info 706-699-4344


----------



## Ruger15

If you have any openings next season please let me know. I own some property off of hamburg state park rd but looking for a change of scenery. Seriously interested.


----------



## switchbackxt1

Ruger15 said:


> If you have any openings next season please let me know. I own some property off of hamburg state park rd but looking for a change of scenery. Seriously interested.


Send me your name and number please,I’m Wally Davis @ 706-699-4344


----------



## flyfishim

Please PM me about membership or call at 770-330-7776 and ask for Robert


----------



## Loganville Tiger

flyfishim said:


> Please PM me about membership or call at 770-330-7776 and ask for Robert



I’m interested also 678/910-2600.


----------



## kmckinnie

switchbackxt1 said:


> Call 706-699-4344


This thread is locked ? if you need it open pm me. mid y’all want to ask. here’s his number.


----------

